# AI : Farben werden falsch gespeichert. Farbraum?!



## Gast170816 (13. Juni 2016)

Ich habe Illustrator auf einem 2. Computer "B" installiert.
Wenn ich aber jetzt auf Computer B was abspeicher, wird es auf Computer A mit falschen Farben dargestellt...schwarz wird dann anthrazit eben einfach die falschen Farben.

Wird wohl was mit dem Farbraum sein, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wo man das überall einstellen kann.
In "Datei > Farbmodus" ist CMYK ok...und bei Speichern unter kann man dann ja eigentlich nix mehr groß einstellen...aber wo liegt da jetzt der Fehler?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2016)

Hi,
also wie die Farben bei dir angezeigt werden ist ja eh von Computer zu Computer unterschiedlich. Zumindest solange diese nicht kalibriert sind.
Dann solltest du auch noch schauen das du übral die selben Profileinstellungen verwendest.
http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/creativesuite/cs/using/WS37C6D4EA-9407-4954-9A03-92735E070188.html


----------



## Gast170816 (15. Juni 2016)

...also ich meine, dass es wirklich andere Farben sind. Aus #000000 wird dann irgendwas wie #027815
(Ich hab auch bei beiden Programmen nie groß was geändert, ich hab es einfach installiert und dann losgelegt...ich schau mal die Anleitung oben an...)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juni 2016)

Hi,
also Profile könne die Farben schon verändern. Je nach dem wie deine Farbeinstellungen gewählt sind.


----------

